# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Πιθανή δυστοκία σε zebra finch.

## Elli

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Δυστυχώς κάτι έχει το θυληκό μου ζεμπράκι. παρουσιάζει συμπτώματα δυστοκίας. Η ουρά του είναι σχετικά σηκωμένη και φαίνεται πρησμένο χαμηλά στη κοιλίτσα. Κάτω από την ουρίτσα είναι λίγο βρώμικο. Το έπιασα μια φορά για να το κοιτάξω καλύτερα, αλλά αγχώνεται πολύ και φοβάμαι να το ξανακάνω, μη μου μείνει στο χέρι.
Μένω στο κέντρο, χρειάζομαι πτηνίατρο και δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν. Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε; Πρώτη φορά μου συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.
Πάντως το είδα να κουτσουλάει κανονικά, αυτό αναιρεί την δυστοκία;
Σας ευχαριστώ.

Υ.Γ. Δεν έχει ξανακάνει γέννα.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

το μονο που ξερω ειναι ζεστο μερος και ζεστο λαδακι απο κατω.......Ελπιζω να βοηθησει....

Ποση ωρα ειναι ετσι???Γιατι δεν θα αντεξει για πολυ αν ειναι δυστοκια

----------


## Elli

Είναι η 3η μέρα.. Το έχω βάλει μέσα τώρα και θα του βάλω και λαδάκι, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

αν ειχε δυστοκια πιστευω θα ειχε ηδη ψοφησει......Βαλτο μεσα σιγουραα ομως

Τρωει κανονικα?Καθεται κατω?Ειναι φουσκομενο?

----------


## ria

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο νικο εμενα εχουν σωθει τρια με δυστοκια φετος!!!!!!!! σουπιοκοκκαλο εχεις στο κλουβι?????

----------


## Elli

Κάθεται φουσκωμένο σε ένα κλαδάκι. Δε κάθεται στη φωλιά του. Δεν το χω δει να τρώει. Απλά όταν πηγαίνω να το κοιτάξω αγχώνεται πολύ και ανασαίνει γρήγορα.

----------


## Elli

Έχω και σουπιοκόκκαλο Ρία..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> δεν ειναι απαραιτητο αυτο νικο εμενα εχουν σωθει τρια με δυστοκια φετος!!!!!!!! σουπιοκοκκαλο εχεις στο κλουβι?????


ποσες μερες εμειναν ομως τα δικα σου με το αβγο μεσα τους????Δεν αντεχουν ουτε ημερα....Της Ελλης ειναι ετσι 3 μερες...

----------


## ria

3 ημερες ??????βιαστηκα να απαντησω>??????? τοτε παιδια δεν ειναι δυστοκια κατι αλλο θα εχει το πουλακι...

----------


## ria

Ελλη σου εστειλα βιαστηκα πμ..φοβουμενη οτι ισως ειναι δυστοκια..επειδη φετος το περασα 3 φορες ειπα οτι θα το προλαβουμε ..ειδα ομως οτι γραφεις 3 ημερες..αν το πουλακι ειναι φουσκωμενο 3 ημερες ειναι κατι αλλο ισως πιθανο κρυωμα αν ηταν εξω μιας και οι αποτομες αλλαγες θερμοκρασιας ηταν συχνο φαινομενο τελευταια!!!!..βαλε μια κολλα Α4 στο κλουβι στον πατο να παρουμε μια ιδεα απο τις κουτσουλιες του πουλιου..ειναι κανονικες? δειχνει να εχει διαρροια? αυτο που σου εγραψα με την λαμπα στο πμ να το εφαρμοσεις..η ζεστη θα του κανει καλο!!!!!!! η ορεξη του πως ειναι? το εχεις δει να τσιμπολογαει? πινει νερο?

----------


## Elli

Ναι το είδα και σου απάντησα  :Happy: 
Τρώει και πίνει και από κουτσουλιές δε μπορώ να τις ξεχωρίσω από του αρσενικού.. Δεν έχω δει διάρροια. 
Δε ξέρω τι είναι και με έχει ανησυχήσει..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

καλο θα ηταν να τα εβαζες σε ξεχωριστο κλουβακι.....Εχουν αβγα?

----------


## Elli

Δεν έχω άλλο κλουβί. Ούτε αβγά έχουν, δεν έχουν ξανακάνει γέννα.

----------


## jk21

οπως και να ειναι οι κουτσουλιες να δουμε αμεσα φωτο  και αν γινεται και φωτο απο την κοιλια του με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα να φαινεται το δερμα του .

σου στελνω με πμ και την λιστα γιατρων αν την χρειαστεις .σημαντικο να ειναι σε αρκετα ζεστο μερος .προσεξε αν κουναει πανω κατω την ουρα με την αναπνοη του

----------


## Elli

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη.

----------

